# First forks [emoji1413]



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Plucked these off my folks oak tree. Gonna see what I can do..


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Those look great! I've seen some really beautiful oak natties posted here. I just grabbed a couple forks last month with the same goal. Now I'm eyeballing every tree I pass like a hungry predator.


----------



## akajim (Jun 9, 2019)

Looks like a great start,been wanting to do one or three myself.A nice score!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice ones.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh my that fatty has a nice curve. It’s gonna make a nice one


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

the chunky one looks especially promising


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing what you do with those! Looks like they have a lot of potential!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

endless potential - looking forward to seeing what you do with them.

I'm in Colorado, as is Grandpa Pete - where are you located?


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing them finished, especially the one on the right.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice pair of forks to start with!

Did they come with a warning about the addictive nature of making slingshots!


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Blue Raja said:


> endless potential - looking forward to seeing what you do with them.
> 
> I'm in Colorado, as is Grandpa Pete - where are you located?


Me too, currently (Denver area)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks for the interest. I have em air curing in a lil black charcoal grill with a few a good randoms. Haven't cured like this before so I'll need a refresher on that later

"When you have a fat friend there are no see saws, only catapults"- Demetri Martin (had to)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Denver, Elizabeth and Fort Collins.......all we need is a couple more Colorado slingshot shooters and we can have a party. Nice natural forks....Once you get hooked on natural forks you will not be able to pass a tree without checking it out for "the perfect fork" Unfortunately, the ones I always find them in a park or on someone else's property.
GP


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Denver, Elizabeth and Fort Collins.......all we need is a couple more Colorado slingshot shooters and we can have a party. Nice natural forks....Once you get hooked on natural forks you will not be able to pass a tree without checking it out for "the perfect fork" Unfortunately, the ones I always find them in a park or on someone else's property.
> GP


I prefer spruce for most wild-harvested things I make, which isn't a whole lot. I was surprised by how easily oak cuts..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

These were taken as a mutual favor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome looking forward to seeing the progress and finished products! Enjoy!


----------



## ifishandhuntandstuff (Jun 21, 2019)

have you made any other slingshots?


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Grandpa Pete and Long John - when and where? Let's see if we can meet and shoot!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Grandpa Pete and Long John - I just revived a thread in the Regional Events sub-forum - for everyone in the Rocky Mountain region - let's see of we can make this happen!


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

ifishandhuntandstuff said:


> have you made any other slingshots?


No sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Blue Raja said:


> Grandpa Pete and Long John - I just revived a thread in the Regional Events sub-forum - for everyone in the Rocky Mountain region - let's see of we can make this happen!


Why not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Blue Raja said:


> Grandpa Pete and Long John - when and where? Let's see if we can meet and shoot!


I appreciate mr. Joel's usage of the "David Sling".. Shooting ranges are for firearms unless your reckless as far as I'm concerned (says the bb slinger) *edit* i prefer public lands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

great looking Oak naturals, that big one especially has a nice, gentle forward lean to it.......can't wait to see the finished pics.


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Forgot to coat the ends til the next day so I trimmed a bit more off all around and double dipped em. This crack showed up on the handle end of the fatty and I'm just wondering how concerned y'all are about these kind of cracks. It's a Red Oak btw  thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Long John said:


> Forgot to coat the ends til the next day so I trimmed a bit more off all around and double dipped em. This crack showed up on the handle end of the fatty and I'm just wondering how concerned y'all are about these kind of cracks. It's a Red Oak btw  thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cracks are just opportunities for inlays to make them stronger and whole again.
You can do inlay with a multitude of materials from basic epoxy mixed with black or colored waste toner from a copy machine, to my favorite being crushed Turquoise, Malachite, Mother of Pearl, and Abalone shell. It's a simple process with the crushed stone.....just fill the crack with your choice( Turquoise would add a nice pop of color to the oak ) and drip the thin CA glue over it till fills up, let dry, sand down smooth, apply favorite finish. That's it, simple. 
Example:















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

SLINGINSHOT said:


> Long John said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to coat the ends til the next day so I trimmed a bit more off all around and double dipped em. This crack showed up on the handle end of the fatty and I'm just wondering how concerned y'all are about these kind of cracks. It's a Red Oak btw  thanks
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Beautiful stuff you have there, especially that malachite (I think) toward the end. I've always loved Native American Art and imagery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Long John said:


> SLINGINSHOT said:
> 
> 
> > Long John said:
> ...


 Thank you Sir............that particular flute was a total custom build for me that took almost 7 months, working about 2.5 hrs a day on it. It was a wolf themed flute my customer gave me free reign on the design over, with a set $$ amount, so I loaded that puppy up with all kinds of inlay and other decorations.....had Malachite, Turquoise / Malachite mixed, Mother of Pearl shell, Abalone Shell, Black Jet, wood burnt images, and even a little colored pencil / wood burned wolf image, LOL.

I was heavily into Native American " style " flutes, and made those for 13 yrs, but now my passion is slingshots.


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Not that anybody cares but I have severe dyslexia not mention a hopeless knack for punctuation lol  I flippin' love love all this shit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

I'd like to comment on things but I've already crossed some obscure boundaries apparently

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

I thought this was a place for folks to share a mutual interest in whatever... and I thank SLINGINSHOT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

I stand by comments made especially to mattwalt and hope kawkan can appreciate...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Kawkan and mattwalt for that matter deserve respect...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

****

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Edit: It's not nice to fool the word nanny. If you type a word and it gets replaced with all *, don't type it in a different way to fool the censor.

Henry


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Those are great looking forks.

I made this comment before I saw yours.
Perhaps you should consider some ettiqutte classes.

i will leave my previous positive comment...but a heads up this is not Facebook.


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

You're right.. bad form

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Those are great looking forks.
> 
> I made this comment before I saw yours.
> Perhaps you should consider some ettiqutte classes.
> ...


I appreciate you calling me out.. though, I really think people need to reflect on the entirety of what I've said, and have been referring to. The only thing I regret on this thread was swearing (removed by hermit  thanks). This nonsense back n forth with mainly the devils son now is just for some kinda personal reasons which may or may have to do with miscommunication again.. not that I make a whole lot of sense with my attempting to go back n forth addressing miscommunications and whatnot. I'm only offended with one person, and for good reason(which has been removed like a bad editor with a conflict of interest), as far as I'm concerned. Please follow up on what I and others have said before casting judgment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm done making or reacting to any posts in reference to my own confused BS.. happy hunting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

AHHH! Wasn't that nice! We haven't had one of those in a good while.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Long John said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > Those are great looking forks.
> ...


We had a "back and forth" ? I guess I don't recall.

You could dry those forks in the microwave in 30 second bursts, letting it cool to room temperature between cycles. You'd save a lot of wait time.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

And moving on is always a good bit...

Just remember Long John...We really love pics if any builds, but first builds are especially loved.

In particular, that fat fork with the dad bod that leans in just ever so slightly...We need those pics, man!

And what band materials do you have. I bet someone could send some good stuff for that if you don't already have a bucket full of good band materials.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Blue Raja said:


> Grandpa Pete and Long John - I just revived a thread in the Regional Events sub-forum - for everyone in the Rocky Mountain region - let's see of we can make this happen!


Now I feel left out over here in Indy. Lolz


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> And moving on is always a good bit...
> 
> Just remember Long John...We really love pics if any builds, but first builds are especially loved.
> 
> ...


I have a bit of 16/32, couple premade precise .55 flats, a set of some simple-shot black and just received 3 meters of 18/42. Plus some old .177 sets from simple shot that can be salvaged still. I feel like if I go any bigger than 3/8" (9.5mm) steel it'll be all the way to 1/2", so I'm probably good till I need some cold temp stuff.

I'm afraid to nuke the forks so ima have to stick with the low n slow method  lol. They should be getting close to dry in my lil bbq though.

Cheers boys, LJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Here's a couple more pics of the forks
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Long John said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > And moving on is always a good bit...
> ...


Brother, don't be afraid to nuke em, that really is the best way to speed dry em right off the tree.Just do them for like 30-45 seconds at a time, and you'll be amazed at how much quicker you get to work them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

dogcatchersito said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> > Grandpa Pete and Long John - I just revived a thread in the Regional Events sub-forum - for everyone in the Rocky Mountain region - let's see of we can make this happen!
> ...


 I thought the East was where all the events were?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Long John said:


> ****
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


Henry, you do appreciate why somebody would test such a thing, yes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Long John said:


> Long John said:
> 
> 
> > ****
> ...


Sure, I've done it myself on other Forums. I hope you also understand why we don't appreciate it on this family friendly Forum.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually worked on a Muslim network once (just piggy-backed their wifi) - you'll be amazed what words were considered unfavourable and you simply couldn't type them out (simply deleted them). Very annoying if you're trying to do research (and you're not Muslim). At least with the **** you get a strong sense of what was intended.

Microwaving does work well - but store the piece after sessions in a air-tight bag - Find sometimes a piece that feels 100% dry might not be and can split.


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Actually worked on a Muslim network once (just piggy-backed their wifi) - you'll be amazed what words were considered unfavourable and you simply couldn't type them out (simply deleted them). Very annoying if you're trying to do research (and you're not Muslim). At least with the **** you get a strong sense of what was intended.
> 
> Microwaving does work well - but store the piece after sessions in a air-tight bag - Find sometimes a piece that feels 100% dry might not be and can split.


What might you infer was the intention given the obvious context, context which you haven't removed that is...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Actually worked on a Muslim network once (just piggy-backed their wifi) - you'll be amazed what words were considered unfavourable and you simply couldn't type them out (simply deleted them). Very annoying if you're trying to do research (and you're not Muslim). At least with the **** you get a strong sense of what was intended.
> 
> Microwaving does work well - but store the piece after sessions in a air-tight bag - Find sometimes a piece that feels 100% dry might not be and can split.


You might think you're floating under the radar but you must be ignorant of what's out there...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Actually worked on a Muslim network once (just piggy-backed their wifi) - you'll be amazed what words were considered unfavourable and you simply couldn't type them out (simply deleted them). Very annoying if you're trying to do research (and you're not Muslim). At least with the **** you get a strong sense of what was intended.
> 
> Microwaving does work well - but store the piece after sessions in a air-tight bag - Find sometimes a piece that feels 100% dry might not be and can split.


You shouldn't have anything to do with moderating this forum...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Long John said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Actually worked on a Muslim network once (just piggy-backed their wifi) - you'll be amazed what words were considered unfavourable and you simply couldn't type them out (simply deleted them). Very annoying if you're trying to do research (and you're not Muslim). At least with the **** you get a strong sense of what was intended.
> ...


Long John, I don't usually admonish members publicly, but just for you, I'll make an exception. Since it appears you are spoiling for a fight, and have targeted a moderator, whom you apparently believe is fair game because he is a nice guy and a moderator, let me correct your mistaken assumption. Moderators enjoy the same protection from harassment as all members. Most of the other guys will usually let bad behavior slide when it's directed against them. I am not one of them. Play nice if you want to play here.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Long John said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > Long John said:
> ...


 This is a private forum. Your rights are what they say they are. Read the rules and regulations. This isn't a publicly owned forum. They can delete your posts or completely Ban you if they choose. Seen it done many times. So if you want to be on the forum go with the flow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

